# inner neck lining?



## GSL (Feb 14, 2007)

im not sure what to call it...

but anyone know where i could find the custom inner neck lining that can be found in ecko or lrg tees?

its sewn on piece of fabric with companys name running along the neck..

ecko uses something like an elastic shoelace and it runs from shoulder to shoulder..

lrg just does whats visable through the neck hole...

id be looking for low min 500-1000

cheers-


----------



## Blankanvas (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Joel i am too looking for this gives a really nice finish to the product. Superdry do this on almost all there t-shirts. Does this come under labeling or is there a specific name for this style ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

That feature on the t-shirt is called the neck tape. Hopefully that turns something up as a search term... I imagine it's the kind of thing that's easy to communicate to someone, but not easy to actually find though. I think some labelling companies can provide it.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone found a company that makes neck tape?


----------



## GSL (Feb 14, 2007)

where the neck tape at?


----------

